# Does klonopin make any of you depressed?



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Only people tha have been on klonopin answer please! Don't just say what you read


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So odd how these substances effect us all differently. Klonopin,when i was on it...im on xanax now, the shorter acting version of klonopin.....when i was on it, i had no fear...literally, fear...i used to be scared of climbing ladders. One day i took a klonopin before going to work formy grandparents, using a tall ladder....i climbed up that **** like i was ****in mario climbing up to woop DKs *** to save my *****.

but klonopin actually made me more creative, and allowed me to feel emotion....yet it didnt do too much at school for my SA....i remember i would often rap when i took a lareger dose hha..free flowing creativity, unhindered by anxiety....after that wore out, i would get tired as ****.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes! klonopin and xanax both make me feel more depressed
They help my anxiety but I feel tired and even more ****. 
I have no idea why


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Absolutely not. Never depressed. Hostile if anything abnormal, but normally free of anxiety and relaxed.
Benzos are downers though. Being drowsy or sluggish hardly qualifies as being "depressed" in my book.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

blakeyz said:


> Yes! klonopin and xanax both make me feel more depressed
> They help my anxiety but I feel tired and even more ****.
> I have no idea why


Same with me. People were always asking me "What's wrong?" when I was on Klonopin or Ativan. Alcohol takes away my anxiety and makes me happy and lovey-dovey, but benzos have always been worthless for me.


----------



## Toe Knee (Nov 27, 2011)

Well benzodiazepines are depressants


----------



## viper1431 (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah it makes me depressed quite badly. I don't have the same issue with any other benzos.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

The same applies to all other benzo's as well taken long term.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

When I used to take it consistently, I did find that my energy levels decreased a bit and I was groggy throughout the day. It's been great for treating anxiety though.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I took Klonopin decades ago and it was the worst drug on the planet for me. I hallucinated, got into 3 car bumper thumpers and wondered why the cars in front of me were driving on the sidewalk. I'm sure this was a personal side-effect, but I only took it for 3 weeks. Never again.


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you very much for all of your answers guys. Very intersting.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, it made me depressed and feel bad. The term is "dysphoria". 
This is when I took .5 mg twice daily, everyday. I had to go lower on my daily dose because I didn't feel well on this dose. At .75 mg twice a day, every day, I had a seizure-like episode on it, where my body started jerking and shaking uncontrollably, but I was conscious of it. I weaned myself down to a lower dose after that.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Answer: NO


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay thank you very much Nosocialbutterfly for your answer.


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Just so you all know klonopin seemed to make me depressed the first couple times I took it but not anymore =)​


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

When used too often - yes.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Only when tapering off.


----------



## Black Flame (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay thanks for the last two answers guys.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Benzos make me happy, calm, outgoing, social, creative

I've never taken k-pin in particular though.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been taking 1mg everyday for almost 3 years now. I usually take it at night to help with insomnia. When I take part of it during the day for SA I'll often feel sluggish, but not really depressed per say. I take Adderall XR in the morning so that might have something to do with it.


----------

